# κορόνα (μουσικό σύμβολο), κορωνίδα, φερμάτα = fermata



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με την απόδοση του μουσικού συμβόλου "κορόνα" στα αγγλικά; Έχω φάει τον κόσμο... Αν θυμόμουνα τη μορφή του ίσως και να το είχα βρει ως τώρα. Αλλά πάει καιρός από τότε που πήγαινα στο ωδείο. Πολύς καιρός...


----------



## psifio (Oct 10, 2008)

Fermata
Κι εδώ τα έχει όλα.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

Λέγεται νομίζω fermata:

An indefinitely-sustained note or chord. Usually appears over all parts at the same metrical location in a piece, to show a halt in tempo. It can be placed above or below the note.

Υ.Γ. Συγχρονισμός με το psifio!


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

psifio said:


> Fermata
> Κι εδώ τα έχει όλα.



Να 'σαι καλά, Νίνα!
Εδώ και κάμποση ώρα ψάχνω στη σελίδα από τη Wikipedia που δίνεις, αλλά δεν έβγαζα άκρη.


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Λέγεται νομίζω fermata:
> 
> An indefinitely-sustained note or chord. Usually appears over all parts at the same metrical location in a piece, to show a halt in tempo. It can be placed above or below the note.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Συγχρονισμός με το psifio!



Ωραία! Χίλια ευχαριστώ και σε σένα, Δημήτρη.


----------



## psifio (Oct 10, 2008)

Δεν κάνει τίποτα, καλέ! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

Κι επειδή το βάλατε και στον τίτλο, λέγεται και birdseye και hold απ' ότι βλέπω.


----------



## kaydee (Oct 12, 2008)

Και pause, απ' όσο ξέρω, στην πιο απλή εκδοχή.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 12, 2008)

Και μια και το ανέφερες το pause, στα Ελληνικά έχουμε τις παύσεις, οι οποίες όμως στα Αγγλικά λέγονται rests.


----------

